

German Teen Solves Mathematical Riddle First Proposed by Sir Isaac Newton - eplanit
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/german-teen-solves-mathematical-riddle-first-proposed-by-sir-isaac-newton/

======
ColinWright
There's a follow-up here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4034487>

This to accompany some previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4028756>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4029599>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4029676>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4031332>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4031625>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4034225>

Consensus seems to be that he's found a closed-form solution of a 2D
projectile with friction proportional to the square of the velocity:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/u7551/teen_solves...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/u7551/teen_solves_newtons_300yearold_riddle_an/c4sxd91)

[http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/150242/teenager-
solv...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/150242/teenager-solves-
newton-dynamics-problem-where-is-the-paper)

~~~
leephillips
"he's found a closed-form solution of a 2D projectile with friction
proportional to the square of the velocity"

Your phrase there contains more actual information than _all_ of the news
articles linked from HN so far. And your links provide most of the details
that I was curious about.

This last dupe is particularly egregious. The linked article is simple
plagiarism, and the illiterate author's attempt to rearrange some sentences
produce some choice gibberish.

------
rsanchez1
Yes thanks, we heard it the first 10 times.

